# Ride April 1 - Milpitas, Sunol, Castro Valley



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Another road ride since the last one was so good! The area is Calaveras/680, Sunol, Palomeras Canyon. I don't know this area but Derek says it's a great ride and it's good to be in the East Bay hills with all the unsettled weather we're having.

Distance: 70 miles with 4400 feet of elevation gain. There is a bailout point for 40 miles 2500 feet.

Time: 9am, Saturday April 1

RAIN WILL POSTPONE THE RIDE! If it's raining Saturday morning, we will move this ride to Sunday

Ride Description:
----
Suggested meeting point is Cardoza Park on Kennedy and North Park Victoria Drive in Milpitas. The link should take you to a map of the location. The park is relatively close to hwy 680 and the Calaveras exit.

The planned route is to head up Calaveras Blvd towards Ed Levin Park. Follow Calaveras out past the reservoir to Sunol. Continue on Niles Canyon Road (Hwy 84) and turn up into Palomares Canyon to Castro Valley. Upon reaching Castro Valley we return by turning right on Dublin Canyon Road to Foothill passing through Pleasanton and Sunol. From Sunol we return back to Milpitas by back tracking on Calaveras Road. Estimated distance is 70 miles with 4,400 feet of elevation gain. 

People who want less distance can double back to Milpitas from Sunol before the group heads out to Niles and Palomares Canyons.

who's in?
francis


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

*Snowbound*



francois said:


> Another road ride since the last one was so good! The area is Calaveras/680, Sunol, Palomeras Canyon. I don't know this area but Derek says it's a great ride and it's good to be in the East Bay hills with all the unsettled weather we're having.
> 
> Distance: 70 miles with 4400 feet of elevation gain. There is a bailout point for 40 miles 2500 feet.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great route Francis and I would love to ride with you guys again but I've already committed to being snowbound in a Desolation Wilderness cabin on Friday & Saturday nights. Trying to wiggle out of this might just be pushing my luck.

I'll definitely be at the next gathering. Have fun.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

That's one of my favorite rides. What kind of pace do you guys do?

I remember hearing that Palomares was closed because of a slide, but according to the county website:

Road Closures for unincorporated Alameda County (updated 3-30-2006) 
Palomares Road from Palo Verde Road to Niles Canyon will re-open around 3:00 p.m. to through traffic One lane closed at mm 1.80

http://www.acgov.org/pwa/emergency_info.shtml


----------



## Plim (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah, Francis. What's the pace like on these thingies? 

I mountain bike in groups, but I tend to road ride solo. Tomorrow's Coe ride is likely off (singletrack will almost certainly be closed), so I was planning on riding road from Rockridge BART to Mt. Diablo and back, but on a whim I checked out this here forum and think it might be fun to join your merry band. I've next to no experience riding road with a group, and don't know if my slow plodding would fit in. 

So what's the deal with these crazy road rides?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Plim said:


> Yeah, Francis. What's the pace like on these thingies?
> 
> I mountain bike in groups, but I tend to road ride solo. Tomorrow's Coe ride is likely off (singletrack will almost certainly be closed), so I was planning on riding road from Rockridge BART to Mt. Diablo and back, but on a whim I checked out this here forum and think it might be fun to join your merry band. I've next to no experience riding road with a group, and don't know if my slow plodding would fit in.
> 
> So what's the deal with these crazy road rides?


Pace will be moderate. There will be frequent regroups to ensure everyone is ok and no one is left behind.

Last week, was our first ride where we opened the invitation to everyone. Three rookie road riders joined (k-max and smw) and had a blast. We keep it safe on the downhills and make sure everyone makes it up the hills. 

fc


----------



## CHUM (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh No Plim....what are YOU doin' over here??? Wait a sec...what am I doin' over here???...oh yah, following a link from mtbr.



Plim said:


> Yeah, Francis. What's the pace like on these thingies?
> 
> I mountain bike in groups, but I tend to road ride solo. Tomorrow's Coe ride is likely off (singletrack will almost certainly be closed), so I was planning on riding road from Rockridge BART to Mt. Diablo and back, but on a whim I checked out this here forum and think it might be fun to join your merry band. I've next to no experience riding road with a group, and don't know if my slow plodding would fit in.
> 
> So what's the deal with these crazy road rides?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Fr Ted Crilly said:


> Sounds like a great route Francis and I would love to ride with you guys again but I've already committed to being snowbound in a Desolation Wilderness cabin on Friday & Saturday nights. Trying to wiggle out of this might just be pushing my luck.
> 
> I'll definitely be at the next gathering. Have fun.


Desolation Wilderness...

Awright, you and Jaishima won't be getting the free roadbikereview wool socks then!

francois


----------



## Plim (Mar 31, 2006)

CHUM said:


> Oh No Plim....what are YOU doin' over here??? Wait a sec...what am I doin' over here???...oh yah, following a link from mtbr.


Go AWAY and never mention what you have seen! GO! Before it's too late! (Don't tell anyone I was here.  )

Nah, I'm here 'cos the mighty 10k Coe challenge looks like it's cancelled.  I was going to do an 80-100 mile road ride, but don't really feel like spending that much time on the bike all alone, so I snuck in here to see what's brewing. 4400 isn't as much climbing as I wanted, but the pace will probably be much faster than I'd do on my own, which would make up for it.

Thought about going to Ord, but the driving to riding ratio is kinda high there, and there's been too much talk about poison oak. Ick.


----------



## CHUM (Nov 4, 2005)

Plim said:


> Go AWAY and never mention what you have seen! GO! Before it's too late! (Don't tell anyone I was here.  )
> 
> Nah, I'm here 'cos the mighty 10k Coe challenge looks like it's cancelled.  I was going to do an 80-100 mile road ride, but don't really feel like spending that much time on the bike all alone, so I snuck in here to see what's brewing. 4400 isn't as much climbing as I wanted, but the pace will probably be much faster than I'd do on my own, which would make up for it.
> 
> Thought about going to Ord, but the driving to riding ratio is kinda high there, and there's been too much talk about poison oak. Ick.


Bummer about Coe - that one sounded rough. 

This ride sounds like fun....but my lack of experience on a road bike on top of me being heiniously slow would make me self conscious and sad  I'll go bouncing around Planet Ord, getting all lost and muddy for the third week in a row - good thing PO doesn't bother me... I think I sat in some and ate a sandwich last weekend


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

francois said:


> Desolation Wilderness...
> 
> Awright, you and Jaishima won't be getting the free roadbikereview wool socks then!
> 
> francois


There's free stuff being handed out?? You should have said so.
Unfortunately I still can't go. Do I still get the free socks if I'm there in spirit thinking of this ride while plodding thigh deep in soft snow?


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Do a REAL ride...*

Santa Cruz Randonneurs 300 K brevet. Santa Cruz to Pinnacles National Monument and back.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Can't make Sat because of a prior commitment to go to the drome, but if you guys go Sun, I'll definitely try to join - if only for the RBR socks...


----------



## Plim (Mar 31, 2006)

francois said:


> RAIN WILL POSTPONE THE RIDE! If it's raining Saturday morning, we will move this ride to Sunday


Is this ride on? While it's drizzling here (Oakland) right now, according to the radar it's not in Milpitas and it shouldn't be a very wet day. I don't want to drive down there to find the ride called off. I'm definitely riding today regardless of weather, so if this ride is off I'll just start my ride from home.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Plim said:


> Is this ride on? While it's drizzling here (Oakland) right now, according to the radar it's not in Milpitas and it shouldn't be a very wet day. I don't want to drive down there to find the ride called off. I'm definitely riding today regardless of weather, so if this ride is off I'll just start my ride from home.


This ride is on. We are in like sin!

francois


----------



## Plim (Mar 31, 2006)

francois said:


> This ride is on. We are in like sin!
> 
> francois


Excellent. See you soon.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Hope you guys have a great safe ride! I didn't have enogh time today to join in, but instead hooked up with our local fast Saturday ride.

robwh9 - good luck on the brevet. A portion of our group (we just finished the final sprint) passed you guys heading the opposite direction on Soquel Ave., between Aptos and the Rio Del Mar area. Hope the weather stays clear for your ride.!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

*ride report*

<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/sunol/pano.jpg">

Saturday looked like another nice day to hit the road. Us Woodside junkies decided to mix it up a bit and hit the East bay. I've never ridden here and I've been hearing good things about it. I got a taste of it climbing Sierra road during the Tour of California. Spring time in this area is ideal as it is a little drier than the west hills and the dry hills are unusually green.

Present in the ride are Ed (Mohair_Chair), Derek, Tom(Rensho), Phil, Mike(Plim), Gus, Nelson. Free wool socks for the comers btw!
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/sunol/img_6902.jpg">

Calaveras road is absolutely majestic in the spring. The road was free of cars, the hills are green and the clouds put on a good show.
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/sunol/img_6908.jpg">
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/sunol/img_6910.jpg">
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/sunol/img_6911.jpg">
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/sunol/img_6912.jpg">
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/sunol/img_6913.jpg">
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/sunol/img_6914.jpg">
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/sunol/img_6915.jpg">
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/sunol/img_6920.jpg">

We then tackle the tight Palomeras canyon and the nice little climb
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/sunol/img_6922.jpg">
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/sunol/img_6923.jpg">
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/sunol/img_6926.jpg">
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/sunol/img_6927.jpg">
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/sunol/img_6930.jpg">
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/sunol/img_6931.jpg">
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/sunol/img_6932.jpg">

(continued)


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

We then take a little break at Foothill High School










Another run at the King of the Mountains at Calaveras and we call it a good day.
























Derek with some cramping
<img src="https://mtbr.com/author/photos/sunol/img_6939.jpg">



























































So there it is. A break between storms is good for 67 miles and 4600 feet. New friends and new roads make this a great day.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

For the gadget weenies out there, here's some graphs to look at on this oh so beautiful sunny day. One is this ride and the other is the ride last week.

Courtesy of derek aka 'bustamove'. Graphs were generated with a Ciclosport 436m

francois


----------

